# Moving to Toluca



## Lee from KC (Oct 25, 2015)

I will be retiring to Toluca sometime in the next year or so. I plan to rent an apartment in the central part of the city. When I was there last, I tried to find a newspaper with "classified ads" to see what such apartments would rent for. I could not find any classifieds. How would I go about finding a small apartment to rent? Maybe something upstairs from a retail store?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Walk the streets and talk to people.

Why Toluca of all places ?


----------



## Lee from KC (Oct 25, 2015)

I picked Toluca because I don't like hot weather. I consider anything over about 78 degrees Fahrenheit to be too hot for me in a situation where I will have no car and will have to walk or get on crowded busses. And I like that I could make day-trips to Mexico City (which has too much air-pollution for me to live there.)
My Spanish is not yet good enough to just wander the streets asking about apartments. Is there really no newspaper with classified ads?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Lee from KC said:


> I will be retiring to Toluca sometime in the next year or so. I plan to rent an apartment in the central part of the city. When I was there last, I tried to find a newspaper with "classified ads" to see what such apartments would rent for. I could not find any classifieds. How would I go about finding a small apartment to rent? Maybe something upstairs from a retail store?


Check this out: departamento en Toluca, Estado de México | Segundamano.mx


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Lee from KC said:


> I picked Toluca because I don't like hot weather. I consider anything over about 78 degrees Fahrenheit to be too hot for me in a situation where I will have no car and will have to walk or get on crowded busses. And I like that I could make day-trips to Mexico City (which has too much air-pollution for me to live there.)


Have you ever been to Toluca? Just wondering . . .


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Have you ever been to Toluca? Just wondering . . .


In the post that started this thread the OP mentioned "When I was there last", so it sounds like they have been there at least once, maybe more.


----------



## Lee from KC (Oct 25, 2015)

This is EXACTLY what I was looking for! 
Muchas Gracias
Lee


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Lee from KC said:


> This is EXACTLY what I was looking for!
> Muchas Gracias
> Lee


No hay de qué.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I do not know if you have been there in the winter but it gets pretty cold and the houses are not heated, get a heater or two in your budget, I have never been so cold in my life than in Atlacomulco and Toluca in the winter.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

citlali said:


> I do not know if you have been there in the winter but it gets pretty cold and the houses are not heated, get a heater or two in your budget, I have never been so cold in my life than in Atlacomulco and Toluca in the winter.


They aren't heated, nor are they insulated, nor even sealed very well. I grew up in Alaska, and it was far more comfortable indoors than in many Mexican houses in the winter.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Isla Verde said:


> No hay de qué.


DST 


How about that old Rule 6 ?????


----------



## Lee from KC (Oct 25, 2015)

Yes, I expect it to be cold in Toluca in the winter but that is the trade-off for not being hot in the summer. I was there last December and it was pretty chilly. (I lived in a mountain village in Romania from 2003 to 2005 where I had to build fires to cook and heat. I never really got the hang of keeping my rooms warm, but it was just below freezing outside most of the winter so it seemed warmer inside.)

I am also considering living in Metepec instead of Toluca, because the town is more "quaint", but the town is probably too small. I like art galleries and performing arts and such.


----------



## Lee from KC (Oct 25, 2015)

Oops. I had to look up "Rule 6" on Google. As best as I can figure out it has to do with either sharing too much info or having "titles" that are inappropriate. This is the first forum I have ever been on. I apologize if I broke a rule.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Lee from KC said:


> Oops. I had to look up "Rule 6" on Google. As best as I can figure out it has to do with either sharing too much info or having "titles" that are inappropriate. This is the first forum I have ever been on. I apologize if I broke a rule.


No need to apologize. I was the one who broke Rule 6, when I responded to one of your posts with "No hay de qué". Rule 6 states "All posts on this site must be in English. Non English language posts including abbreviations like text speak are not permitted on the forum."

I suppose I should have provided a translation ("You're welcome"), but I didn't think it was necessary.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Lee from KC said:


> Oops. I had to look up "Rule 6" on Google. As best as I can figure out it has to do with either sharing too much info or having "titles" that are inappropriate. This is the first forum I have ever been on. I apologize if I broke a rule.


No need for google in this case. The rule mentioned is one of the Rules for this forum. You probably didn't notice but everyone agrees to them when they sign up for a login here. There is a link to the Rules on the right side bar in dark green below all of the region links. 

And as Isla noted, it wasn't you who broke it. She is lucky I was having a good day yesterday or she might have acquired an infraction.


----------



## Lee from KC (Oct 25, 2015)

I have now read all the rules that I previously just glanced at and agreed to.

Thank you all for your help so far. 

I will be in Mexico City and San Miguel de Allende in December and will spend a day in Toluca looking at neighborhoods for future reference.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Lee from KC said:


> I will be in Mexico City and San Miguel de Allende in December and will spend a day in Toluca looking at neighborhoods for future reference.


I expect to be in the DF in December. Let me know if you want to get together for coffee while you're here.


----------



## Lee from KC (Oct 25, 2015)

Isla Verde said:


> I expect to be in the DF in December. Let me know if you want to get together for coffee while you're here.


Ooh, that would be fun to meet for coffee! My sister and I will be in "the DF" December 13th, 14th, 15th and 16th. We're looking to stay at a $60 USD or less hotel (with a balcony to the street) in a lively neighborhood close to a metro station. Haven't had any luck so far on the usual internet booking sites. Have any suggestions?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Isla Verde said:


> I expect to be in the DF in December.


Oops, another rule 6 infraction " DF " being an abbreviation of District Federal, even the original poster wrote out Mexico City........Laugh out Loud.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Your Spanish may not be good enough to walk the streets asking .... but you are going to have to talk to these people eventually. They post signs on the place or on local bulletin boards ..... it's not like you have to ask everyone on the street.

Just don't deal with a landlord that has tons of hoops to jump thru. There are many that are relaxed and are just glad to have the income. Finding furnished may be difficult


----------



## Lee from KC (Oct 25, 2015)

sparks said:


> Your Spanish may not be good enough to walk the streets asking .... but you are going to have to talk to these people eventually. They post signs on the place or on local bulletin boards ..... it's not like you have to ask everyone on the street.
> 
> Just don't deal with a landlord that has tons of hoops to jump thru. There are many that are relaxed and are just glad to have the income. Finding furnished may be difficult


Good advice. Thanks.

What do you mean by "local bulletin boards?" Should I check Internet Cafes? Libraries?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Lee from KC said:


> Ooh, that would be fun to meet for coffee! My sister and I will be in "the DF" December 13th, 14th, 15th and 16th. We're looking to stay at a $60 USD or less hotel (with a balcony to the street) in a lively neighborhood close to a metro station. Haven't had any luck so far on the usual internet booking sites. Have any suggestions?


A hotel room with a balcony on the street in a lively neighborhood? I guess you aren't planning to get a good night's street while you're visiting the DF.

There is a nice old-fashioned hotel in my neighborhood (near the Angel) called Casa González. I tried using their website to get an idea of prices, but it isn't working at the moment, the website, not the hotel! Here's a general hotel reservation website you can check out: http://www.booking.com/searchresult...9A1-CC9alX7A4EWwhyrDLd5L4pnbqmld9xoCeFvw_wcB&


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

> Good advice. Thanks.
> 
> What do you mean by "local bulletin boards?" Should I check Internet Cafes? Libraries?


Self service laundries, supermarket entrances, informal restaurants, for example. Those are some of the places hat I see ads for apartment rentals.


----------

